# ******** status



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

2 things to say about this...

1) The ******** very kindly grants the TT Owners Club a forum and the use of it's facilities, such as the status field and use of the events forum.
There does not exist a formal relationship between the TTOC and the ********. We have a relationship that is mutually beneficial and works very well!. So PLEASE be patient, Jae and Kevin are VERY busy people!!

2) Saying all that... if you DO want your ******** status updated and you did NOT complete the "******** id on the application form or you are not sure whether you did, then send an email to [email protected]. State your name, membership number and TT-ForumID (not your display name). At some point in the future we also hope to be able to display your membership number.


----------



## Jmccarry (Sep 22, 2003)

Where can i find out my ******** ID .. cant seem to see it in my profile, any help would be great thanks

john 8)


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

John, click on the hyperlink that is your name... looks like yours is set so the two names _are_ the same.

Clive


----------



## Jmccarry (Sep 22, 2003)

thanks

John 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

They are not the same : and most probably the script will not recognise "jmccarry". In your email state "Jmccarry"


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Doh! Mark - that's one each today in the can't read stakes I think


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> Doh! Mark - that's one each today in the can't read stakes I think


  ;D

Oh and Jim, you're now a fully "advertised" TTOC member!


----------



## jhaig (Sep 8, 2003)

NuTTs

I have been dopey my Forum username is jhaig and not Jonners so probably accredited someone else with TTOC status now - sorry I will wake up some time soon :

Jon (Membership Number 286)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

On it's way... :



> NuTTs
> 
> I have been dopey my Forum username is jhaig and not Jonners so probably accredited someone else with TTOC status now - sorry I will wake up some time soon Â :
> 
> Jon (Membership Number 286)


----------

